# Contract Brewing?



## hamstringsally (22/5/11)

Does anyone know where i can get some contract brewing done? I am after about 1000 l in victoria somewhere.

cheers


----------



## fraser_john (22/5/11)

hamstringsally said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some contract brewing done? I am after about 1000 l in victoria somewhere.
> 
> cheers



Try Mildura Brewery, they do a bit of contract brewing, not sure about once off jobs though.


----------



## brett mccluskey (22/5/11)

Jamieson Brewery might be worth a try,ditto on one off jobs though :icon_cheers:


----------



## OzBeer_MD (22/5/11)

From my experience the first question is packaging. If you need bottles then you have a limited choice. Kegs opens thing right up for you.


----------



## hamstringsally (22/5/11)

OzBeer_MD said:


> From my experience the first question is packaging. If you need bottles then you have a limited choice. Kegs opens thing right up for you.






i would be after bottles. It would be a regular brew too, not so much a once off it all goes well. i tried mildura but it works out to be pretty costly per case. its more if you want to use your own recipe too. 
southern bay were along the same lines. so i guess i would love to find more a small brewery that has some space.


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/5/11)

hamstringsally said:


> i would be after bottles. It would be a regular brew too, not so much a once off it all goes well. i tried mildura but it works out to be pretty costly per case. its more if you want to use your own recipe too.
> southern bay were along the same lines. so i guess i would love to find more a small brewery that has some space.



Care to share how much they quoted you?


----------



## hamstringsally (22/5/11)

BrenosBrews said:


> Care to share how much they quoted you?




with one of their flavors it worked out to be around 40 and with your own i think it was up around 45. thats without packaging so by the time you add labels ect i think it worked out to be up round 60 mark to make.


----------



## shadders (22/5/11)

hamstringsally said:


> with one of their flavors it worked out to be around 40 and with your own i think it was up around 45. thats without packaging so by the time you add labels ect i think it worked out to be up round 60 mark to make.



60 what? $ per carton?


----------



## hamstringsally (22/5/11)

shadders said:


> 60 what? $ per carton?




$60 per slab to make


----------



## scott_penno (22/5/11)

Paul Mercurio had an interesting insight into this in this thread.

sap.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/5/11)

You might try Red Duck.

They are (or have perhaps finished) building a new brewery - if they have built any extra capacity into the design to allow for growth, then it will be unused at teh moment and if they can make a dollar out of that capacity by hiring it to you...

So I would look to newer, ll planned and financed breweries - as they grow they will sooner or later want their capacity back, but it could give you enough time to suss out other options or build your own brewery if thats what you want to do.


----------



## Nevalicious (23/5/11)

:icon_offtopic: but you could try Speedie... He does 400L batches with his mates all the time (apparently)

Alas, he is located in WA

He's probably also full of shit


----------

